# Isn't he cute?



## Becky (Aug 30, 2008)

Isn't this little guy just the cutest? Redrock In The Red. Sired by the Johnstons Gold Boy son, Sweetwaters Royality By Gold Boy and out of Redrock Red Riding Hood/Whispering Oaks Red Riding Hood. Little Red should mature under 30". He could become a permanent fixture at Redrock!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 30, 2008)

What a handsome colt, nice boy....Congrats



. I love his facial markings


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2008)

He is totally adorable


----------



## REO (Aug 30, 2008)

I think you need to hang onto that one Becky


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 30, 2008)

Becky,

He is a total doll!



I can sure understand why you'd want to keep him.


----------



## Alex (Aug 30, 2008)

Love his face and eyes!!


----------



## MyBarakah (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh HE is very cute & adorable Becky!! What a cutie pie!!


----------



## nootka (Aug 30, 2008)

He's got the cute, alright!





Liz


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 30, 2008)

He looks almost squishable- like I could just pick him up and cuddle him! What a cutie!


----------



## minie812 (Aug 31, 2008)

MMMM...boy he is a nice one!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 1, 2008)

What a nice little guy

I can definitely see the keeper in him


----------



## minih (Sep 1, 2008)

He is adorable, with that coloring and blue eyes, cute, cute ,cute! I love where the white and black are both on their little noses, very kissable.


----------



## twister (Sep 1, 2008)

What a cutie pie, just love his eyes





Yvonne


----------



## fancyappy (Sep 1, 2008)

a real looker. He is a really nice looking guy. Congrats


----------



## Sixstardanes (Sep 1, 2008)

Awwdorable!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Sep 2, 2008)

Adorable and gorgeous absolutely love his head!


----------



## Gena (Sep 2, 2008)

What a cutie! Love those blue eyes!


----------



## EAD Minis (Sep 3, 2008)

* What a gorgeous foal!! Congratulations *


----------



## wpsellwood (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, I must admit he is the cutest!!!

Hey Becky heard Liz is going to show at Worlds! Cant wait to cheer her on.


----------



## Becky (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks, everybody! He is a special little colt and quite a little stinker too!





Hey Brenda, yep, you got that right. Elizabeth is showing. First time to show a miniature horse!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 18, 2008)

Becky said:


> First time to show a miniature horse!


Are you serious??? I knew she'd be showing, but I assumed she'd done it before!!! I've REALLY gotta watch her classes now!!!

That colt is too cute!!! I wanna hug him!! What a short head he has. Have you ever noticed, you really have a thing for stallions? LOL


----------



## Becky (Sep 19, 2008)

> Have you ever noticed, you really have a thing for stallions?


When you have colts that look like this born on your farm, it's hard not to 'have a thing for stallions'!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 19, 2008)

Ah, just wait until my Incognito foals start hitting the ground...I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Connie P (Sep 20, 2008)

He is adorable Becky!


----------

